# GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze



## Emani (14. Juni 2013)

*GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze*

Hallo Leute. 

Habt ihr auch bei Grid 2 immer Grafikeinstürze. Das spiel läuft z.b mit 70 Fps und dann nach paar sekunden gehts mal für 2 sekunden runten auf. z.b 20 fps. Immer ärgerlich kurz vor Kurven. Ist echt zum heulen so zu spielen. Habe die neusten Treiber. Auch mal einen älteren Treiber Versucht.

Komischer weise auch im Menü...haste mal Hohe FPS, was auch logisch ist und dann manchmal 25 FPS im Menü.!?!?!

Habe gelesen das viele probleme mit Grid 2 haben. En Freund von mir hat fast den gleichen rechner wie ich und nicht solche Probleme.

Alles sehr Merkwürdig....


----------



## Bennz (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze*

nein das verhalten ist nicht normal, achte mal auf deine temps beim zoggn.

nutzt du vllt vom nvidia inspector den multi display power saver?

wenn ja wäre es möglich das du zum bsp: eine Mindestauslastung von 50% eingestellt hast für den 3d takt und an manchen stellen einfach diesen min wert nicht halten kannst.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze*



Emani schrieb:


> ...Grafikeinstürze...Komischer weise...


 


Bennz schrieb:


> ...das verhallten...mindest auslastung...hallten kannst...


 ​


> Alles sehr Merkwürdig....


Nachdem _was _man hier alles zum lesen vorgesetzt bekommt, ja. 
Poste mal bitte ein paar Screenshots von GPU-Z und CPU-Z, mit den gemessenen Temperaturen in Deinem Rechenknecht, an der Rechenleistung kann's m.E. nicht liegen.


----------



## Bennz (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze*

Wahnsinn, hoffe dir brennt nicht der Auspuff durch wegen einem Leerzeichen und zwei Buchstaben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: GRID 2 Grafikeinstürze*

Nö, kann mir dank Intercooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Klappenauspuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _nicht_ passieren.


----------

